# Wir wollten Sie höflichst daran erinnern...



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2005)

Manno, die ICSTIS! Gestern wurde eine "Erinnerung" an die Industrie veröffentlicht, welche Bedingungen Premium-SMS in UK einhalten müssen.
[satire]
Sehr geehrter Verkehrsteilnehmer,
wir haben Sie allein in der letzten Woche 43 mal mit 80 in der Tempo30-Zone geblitzt. Wir wollten Sie aus diesem Grunde daran erinnern, dass "Tempo 30" bedeutet, dass man 30 fahren darf und nicht schneller.
Würden Sie dies bitte in Zukunft berücksichtigen wollen?
Ihre Verkehrspolizei
[/satire]
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/SMS_sub_services.pdf



			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> For example, we have adjudicated on several cases *where the service provider has been found to be in breach of the ICSTIS Code of Practice, as consumers had not been made aware clearly, or at all, that they were entering a subscription service.*


 _weil Verbraucher nicht klar oder überhaupt nicht darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurden, dass Sie ein Abonnement abschliessen_ "Jamba-Paragraph?"



			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> Great care should be exercised in using the word ‘free’.


 ... manno, da sind ja Dialacoms AGBs deutlicher...


			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> *As a principle, consumers should be able to leave services as easily as they can join them - and whenever they choose to do so.*


_Prinzipiell sollte man einen Dienst so einfach abbestellen können wie bestellen_



			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> Services targeted at children cannot cost more than £3 in total and must be terminated by forced release. Therefore the total paid by the child at the end of the service or subscription must not exceed £3.


 _Auf KInder zielende Dienste sind nur bis zu einem Betrag von 3 britischen Pfund legal _ (für andere Dienste gibt's nach wie vor die 20-Pfund-Grenze)

Das klingt aber immer noch besser als in Deutschland - oder irre ich mich da? Ich muss mal wieder mit dem rührigen MP plaudern, der so begeistert den Carrier der Liechtensteinmischpoke zitiert hat


----------

